# GT fury 2015 Elite



## esp262 (20. Januar 2016)

Hab die Kleinanzeigen bei mir jetzt gelöscht, kaufe zu viel ein und zu viele Projekte 

GT fury Elite von 2015 geholt

Leider keine original Farbe mehr  aber egal
Erstmal Aufkleber ab und schöne GT Aufkleber die für ein anderes Rad gedacht waren drauf

Dieses Jahr wird außer Felgen sich nichts ändern

Nächsten Winter Komplet schön machen


----------



## esp262 (21. Januar 2016)

Heute etwas Langeweile gehabt und die Felgen die eigentlich für Force gedacht waren kommen jetzt in den fury.
Sind ja eh falsch gekommen die Felgen, wollte ja die veltec Race haben für das Force und
Gekommen sind damals dh Felgen

Kommt mir jetzt zu gute

Erste schon mal umgespeicht
Morgen wird noch zentriert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (22. Januar 2016)

Laufräder sind fertig
Und knapp 100g pro Laufrad leichter

Das Rad wog Original 18,95kg
Leichtgewicht


----------



## esp262 (5. März 2016)

die Front ist wieder auf Serie umgebaut.
die tage mal Carbon Stütze verbauen und bin auf der Suche nach einem blauen Vorbau oder Lenker um etwas Farbkontrast zu den Felgen Schaffen


----------



## esp262 (30. März 2016)

Vorbau passend zu den Felgen in blau

Und Saint Naben hab ich günstig gekriegt 

Heißt wieder umspeichen


----------



## esp262 (1. April 2016)

Die Saint Naben sind schon geil 


Eingespeicht und die Tage mal zentrieren


----------



## esp262 (30. April 2016)

Bike Park hat zu 
Also müsste unser Wald herhalten 

Kleinigkeit, Sattel hat am reifen geschliffen . Jetzt ist es weg

Und die neue Gabel ist da


----------



## esp262 (1. Mai 2016)

Boxxer Team ist drin

Und 500 Gramm weniger Gewicht


----------



## esp262 (5. Mai 2016)

Winterberg Saisoneröffnung 

Ja die Furie hat etwas Rumgezickt aber ich habs doch gebändigt 
nach 2 abfahrten, Schaltwerk Kaput, Danke Sram für den Tollen X5 Schrott was ihr auf den Markt gebracht habt. Die Nase was den Schaltwerk in Position hält hat sich einfach weggebogen und schaltwerk nach oben zum Rahmen geknallt. Habe den mit Kabelbindern festgestzt und am Rahmen angebunden, seit dem War der Gang etwas zu leicht aber besser als gar nicht fahren.

die Neue Saint Nabe vorne hat auch etwas Spiel gekriegt, ansonsten Wetter war Bombe 
Gut Spass gehabt und kein mal auf die Fresse gelegt


----------



## Jinpster (5. Mai 2016)

Gleich mit Jeans und Aliletten gefahren.


----------



## esp262 (12. Mai 2016)

Es liegen paar Kartons aufm Beifahrersitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (13. Mai 2016)

Und weiter geht's mit der Furie 

Schöne AHead Kappe geholt, die Originale leider kaput gegangen 
Die soll vom zaskar sein????


Die Bremse ist dran, nur noch paar Kleinigkeiten dann hab ichs fertig


Paar Bilder von defekten sram x5 schaltwerk auch dabei 

Keine Stürze nichts, nur 2 mal Freeride in Winterberg runtergefahren


----------



## esp262 (14. Mai 2016)

Teile teile teile 

Sram x5 demontiert 
Saint montiert 

Leichtere kettenführung ist auch am Start


----------



## esp262 (18. Mai 2016)

Irgendwie hab ich jetzt doch alles gemacht, was ich nächsten Winter machen wollte 

Kurbel , Pedale und kettenführung sind drauf


----------



## esp262 (9. November 2017)

Paar Bilders von der Season 
Und jetzt wird zerlegt und hübsch gemacht 
Denke schwarz matt Pulvern 
Von Chrom wie ich das 2015 schon dachte hat mit der Pulverbeschichter abgeraten


----------



## esp262 (10. November 2017)

Und nackt iss es


----------



## esp262 (17. November 2017)

Teile Nachschub
Neue bremsscheiben und es werden kool stop Beläge 
Irgendwie die Saint Beläge müssten sehr warm werden dass die funktionieren, das war bei 7grad nicht möglich letztes Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (23. Januar 2018)

Tja mit Elite ist ja jetzt wohl ganz vorbei 

FSA billig Steuersatz wird dem kris King weichen 

Neuer kack ist drauf 
Anthrazit matt metallic 
Und jetzt mal was anderes 
Da kommen jetzt lts-dh decals drauf 

Bessere Bilder kommen die Tage wenn ich mich an das zusammen bauen ran mache


----------



## esp262 (26. Januar 2018)

Paar Bilders


----------



## esp262 (27. Januar 2018)

Paar Lager muss ich mal nachbestellen
Und die scheiss Farbe vorm Vorbesitzer geht sehr scheisse ab
Irgendwie nix geschafft


----------



## VanSan83 (3. Februar 2018)

Bin schon gespannt wies fertig aufgebaut aussieht. Furys sieht man ja nicht allzu häufig.


----------



## esp262 (3. Februar 2018)

VanSan83 schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt wies fertig aufgebaut aussieht. Furys sieht man ja nicht allzu häufig.


Ja ich freu mich bald wieder drauf zu fahren 
Im Moment ärgern mich die Lager etwas 
Kriege die nicht rein 
Weil ich Angst habe Rahmen zu vermakeln, kann ich den nicht anständig ablegen oder spannen 
Aber krieg ich noch hin


----------



## esp262 (8. Februar 2018)

Teile teile teile 

Titan Schrauben für die Hinterachse und die großen Lager 

Neues Unterrohr Protektor sowie kettenstreben schutz 

Alle Lager kommen jetzt von skf rein


----------



## VanSan83 (9. Februar 2018)

Wo hast du denn den Unterrohrschutz bestellt?


----------



## esp262 (10. Februar 2018)

Es geht an zusammenbauen 

Lager alle gegen skf Lager ersetzt 
Chris King Steuersatz ist drin 
Paar Titan Schrauben muss ich nochmal nachbestellen 
Ansonsten es sieht wieder nach was aus


----------



## esp262 (11. Februar 2018)

VanSan83 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn den Unterrohrschutz bestellt?



War per Zufall über Kleinanzeigen 
Da verkauft jemand einen neuen fury wc in neon gelb 
Ins Gespräch gekommen und er hatte das noch liegen 

Ansonsten @cyclery.de fragen 
Er Kommt wohl an gt teile ran


----------



## VanSan83 (11. Februar 2018)

Passt danke!

LG nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (13. Februar 2018)

Langsam wird’s

Neue bremsscheiben sind drauf 
Icetech xt
Beläge werden die roten koolstop

Sieht schon wieder nach Fahrrad aus


----------



## VanSan83 (13. Februar 2018)

Wird sehr gut aber die zuzugerlegung wird vorne schon noch anders oder?


----------



## esp262 (13. Februar 2018)

VanSan83 schrieb:


> Wird sehr gut aber die zuzugerlegung wird vorne schon noch anders oder?



Ja klar 
Schaltzug liegt schon passend 
Die Bremse kommt da noch hin 
Muss die obere Brücke eh nochmal abnehmen


----------



## esp262 (14. Februar 2018)

Koolstop Beläge 
Mal schauen was die machen 
Sind bisschen leichter wie die originalen und haben mächtigen Kühlkörper

Old vs. New 
Kein fury mehr , Lts DH


----------



## esp262 (16. Februar 2018)

Wenn ich schon dabei bin
Satz neuer Magic Mary


----------



## esp262 (19. Februar 2018)

Mein lts dh ist fast fertig 

Warte nur noch auf Schrauben


Ansonsten war nicht einfach 20 Jahre alte Aufkleber zu kleben


----------

